# about 16 hours now...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The cure for cold feet= wear socks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

16 hours? Did someone stand you up at a wedding?  Sounds like there is a story here!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Zapins said:


> 16 hours? Did someone stand you up at a wedding?  Sounds like there is a story here!


Nope, every thing went smoothly. just wish I had more time off before we both had to get back to work.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on your nuptials. Hope you're enjoying all the perks!


----------

